# your height?



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

*now high?*​
5' 4" or TinyTom height101.40%5' 5"212.93%5' 6"375.17%5' 7"415.73%5' 8"7210.06%5' 9"7210.06%5' 10"7810.89%5' 11"8011.17%6' 0"8111.31%6' 1"628.66%6' 2"598.24%6' 3"344.75%6' 4"344.75%6' 5"162.23%6' 5" and above192.65%


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

forgive me if im wrong, but ...

there seems to be a whole lot of short ar5es!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

5'9"


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

6'1


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

5'6


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

4ft 8"


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Between 6ft 2'' and 6ft 4'' (I'm deff 6ft 2'' but think i have grown abit)

Not exaclty sure haven't been measued in a long time.


----------



## ewokbowes (Apr 27, 2006)

5' 7"


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

Around 6ft4 with trainers on so let's say 6ft3.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Wish i was 6 foot but i am 5'8


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

5ft 10"


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

with johhny boy at 5ft 10....there are a lot of short ****s around here...i always thought i was a shorty...feel quite tall now lol.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Notice how the best BBers are short though


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

5'5" tall and 220lbs loving it


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

5 foot 9


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

Conrad said:


> with johhny boy at 5ft 10....there are a lot of short ****s around here...i always thought i was a shorty...feel quite tall now lol.


Rather be short and stocky than a lanky streak of p**s!!!!


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

johnboy05 said:


> Rather be short and stocky than a lanky streak of p**s!!!!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

5,7


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

johnboy05 said:


> Rather be short and stocky than a lanky streak of p**s!!!!


Tall and stocky all the way


----------



## awesomerobbo (Oct 5, 2005)

ah24 said:


> Notice how the best BBers are short though


Was Arnold shorter in his prime? I'm sure he is about 6'2" now!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Of course there are tall BBer's. Maybe i generalised too much, but there are a hell of a lot of amazing BBer's who are short - again maybe generalising but id say the majority are 5'6 and under.

Just from this board we have Tom Blackman, Paul Scarborough, James Llewellyn and Paul Booth - who i personally if going to anybody for advice would and have gone to all of these! Tom, Paul.S and James are all under 5'5 i think. Whereas Paul.B is 5'7 and says he feels he's towering over others when he steps on stage!


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

Conrad said:


> with johhny boy at 5ft 10....there are a lot of short ****s around here...i always thought i was a shorty...feel quite tall now lol.


Shorter people are usually stronger as the weight the are lifting has less distance to go, thats why you see so many short**** olympic weightlifters.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

6' and around 230lbs


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

5'4'' or Tiny Tom height

WTF?

I'm 5'4''1/2 thank you very much beeyatch.


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> 5'4'' or Tiny Tom height
> 
> WTF?
> 
> I'm 5'4''1/2 thank you very much beeyatch.


sorry mate, just wanted to get you involved in this poll is all !!!

thought id get your attention this way


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Tom, Pscarb and other shorties:

Did you used to be 6 feet tall, but all the weight over the years has compressed you?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

5ft 10


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

6.4 and a half  streaky piece of pelican **** I am LOL, there is definatly more shorties doing the BB thang...


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

i heard if you measure yourself in the morning you will be upto an inch taller or more especially on the wee wee


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

megatron said:


> Tom, Pscarb and other shorties:
> 
> Did you used to be 6 feet tall, but all the weight over the years has compressed you?


Yes thats right as you gain more muscle you get shorter.

Thats why you're still 6'5''



I do know a good dwarf joke about 'no sucking cos I used to be 6ft tall' but thats another thread.


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

6ft 4 - Borris, mickus

bloody hell


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

5'7"

Not too short, not too tall...so basically perfect!


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Bang on 6 ft.

You can be up to half an inch taller in the morning because during the night the discs between the vertebrae in your back take up water/fluid which increases the total length of the spine. Hence, it feels stiffer in the morning as the muscles/supporting ligaments are stretched slightly. Also, your posture straightens during the night. All due to the absence of gravity when horizontal.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

5ft 6", but 5ft 6" of quality! lol


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

5 10 , like that height as stockyish and tallish at 15st!


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

For all you short guys my GF got a number plate for sale on her car....

This is totally serious ! Is SH02 TTE Can Read SHORTTE

You know some gangsta wants it for his B1tch


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

how many well know bodybuilders are over 6ft?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

6"2 and 101kg's and love being taller. Takes more meat to look good but it's worth it.

And Gunter Schlierkamp is 6'1".

Arnold is about 6'1-2

http://www.celebheights.com/s/Arnold-Schwarzenegger-177.html

I recall Dolph Ludgren being 6'5!!! And he managed too pack on the meat for some movies and looked big enough though nothing like Gunter.

But now which looks better??

http://images.greencine.com/images/article/lundgren-rocky.jpg


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

6'2" and 92Kg


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

6ft 4 with a 1" willy, you cant have it all i guess 

Ben


----------



## abec1989 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am 6ft and 187 pounds


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

5'6


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

6,3 and 265 20% bf tho


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

5'11" and 13 stone 9 (still tryin to trim off that little annoying bit of belly flab)

Got a large dome tho so i think that makes up some of the weight too


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

5'10" and 14st 8


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

It does confuse me that we all talk about what we can lift in KG but alot of peeps on here refer to their own weight in Lb's.

I wouldn't have a clue what my weight was in Lb's.


----------



## xMoox (Jun 6, 2010)

5'7 I only came had a look to see if any girls were ridiculously tall ha not that theres anything wrong with being over 6ft5 and a girl.....


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

Im in the most popular group 5' 10"


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

6ft 1,

Anything under 6ft your not considered tall. 

And i'd rather be tall with muscle than short with muscle. Short guys look funny, we have length in our muscle.


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

5' 9"


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

5 10 which seems to be leading


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I am not tall i am not a dwarf i am just.......perfect at 5ft8


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Just an average 5'9


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

5foot 8 in the lead suprise i always felt short lol:bounce:


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Oy! I'm 5'3"... not even on the scale!


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Aw dammit im the genetic tall freak who had to pick 6ft5 and above :lol: Dam your rediculously short poll!!!! Attack of the midgets i tell ye!!

6ft 6 in the morning 8)


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

6ft 4"

Real men are 6ft+, anything less and you're a midget :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I said 6ft 1. It's either 6ft or 6ft 1 :L.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

coldo said:


> 6ft 4"
> 
> Real men are 6ft+, anything less and you're a midget :thumb:


 :lol:

BUT real men also have body fat levels of sub 10% other wise you are just a fat ass:thumb:


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

lol'd.

Con, you remind me of a hungry fish in the river at the back of my house, always biting. :thumb:


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

coldo said:


> lol'd.
> 
> Con, you remind me of a hungry fish in the river at the back of my house, always biting. :thumb:


*High* Five....sorry no offence con


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

coldo said:


> 6ft 4"
> 
> Real men are 6ft+, anything less and you're a midget :thumb:


c0ck like an earth worms toothpick:lol:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

5' 8"


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

People always round it up 1 inch. So people who are 5'7 are really 5'6.1.


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

I'm 6ft 1..my dad used to say: ' I didn't know **** piled that high'...I think he was being nice lol


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

I,m 5.8 which seems to be the most common height in the poll now


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

6'4"

Don't even realise how tall I am unless I see myself with friends in photos, me towering over everyone else.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

6-4 it has it has its good and bad points wouldnt change though!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> 6'4"
> 
> Don't even realise how tall I am unless I see myself with friends in photos, me towering over everyone else.


I no exactly what you mean I forget!


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

6 foot 4, hated bein tall till a put a bit of size on, you defo look broader when your shorter, 6 4 at 14 stone is sh!t, 6 4 at 17 stone 8 is not bad!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

5'8"


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

6FT 3


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

6'2"


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

6ft


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

5'6"


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

6'1" & 19st 1lb

or, to keep the fcuked up, meddling E.U. law makers happy....1.85m & 121Kg


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

6ft 2.

Alway interested in the height debate...


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

5"7


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

6 ft 2


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Suddenly, i see peoples faces and not their chest...

*sigh of relief*


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

5ft 4" but 5ft 3.5" when I've done squats:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

5ft 8 here.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

5'7 5/8ths


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> 5'7 5/8ths


 :lol: Basically exactly what i was measured at by my doc but i had her write 5ft8.... i mean 5ft8 is not short but any thing with 5ft7:whistling:


----------



## AWG (Mar 24, 2010)

5'9''

I was only taller then about 2 people in my year at school, but apparently I'm average height.

wouldn't want to be any taller or shorter TBH


----------



## joshiboy (Feb 29, 2008)

im 6ft6


----------



## ste taylor (Mar 29, 2010)

5 foot 10 and 20 stone 10 guess i am obese lol


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

5'8


----------



## richh (Feb 7, 2009)

5'4"...one of three!


----------



## D4V3 (Mar 21, 2010)

5,10


----------



## russwalker91 (Apr 28, 2009)

5'8, i find shorter people seem to be more naturally explosive.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

193.04 centimeters

76 inches

1.93 meters

6'4"


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

6'2


----------



## muscleuk (Sep 9, 2009)

5"4 comp weight around 12 1/2 to 13 stone


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

6'6", although closer to 6'7" really. Would like to reach 6'8" one day


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm 6ft 2, which i like. But only thing i'd change about my body ratios is make my legs shorter and my torso longer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

6' 5


----------



## Paul85 (Mar 1, 2010)

6'1


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

5ft 10 and 18st 5lbs

On a side note to all you short guys. Is this why you started BB? You know little man syndrome:lol: *runs and hides*

Seriously though is this main factor for you guys?


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

pecman said:


> 5ft 10 and 18st 5lbs
> 
> On a side note to all you short guys. Is this why you started BB? You know little man syndrome:lol: *runs and hides*
> 
> Seriously though is this main factor for you guys?


How very dare you!

I'm just under 5'6" and 17st 3lbs and I've been training since I was 14 so was same height pretty much as my mates then.

Didn't realise how much a short4rse I was til I was around 18.

I do look awesome though:cool2: LOL!


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

5ft 8 1/4 always nice to get the last quarter of a inch in lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

6'4...  ...Just right!!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pecman said:


> 5ft 10 and 18st 5lbs
> 
> On a side note to all you short guys. Is this why you started BB? You know little man syndrome:lol: *runs and hides*
> 
> Seriously though is this main factor for you guys?


I'd still class you as a short ass anyway :rolleye:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

benicillin said:


> I'm 6ft 2, which i like. But only thing i'd change about my body ratios is make my legs shorter and my torso longer.


Know what you mean mate, my legs look too long for my torso


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

6'3" and 129kg :thumbup1:


----------



## Kermitt32 (Jul 31, 2010)

6,2 86kg, and growing! (slowly)


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Jem said:


> I'd still class you as a short ass anyway :rolleye:


Yeah but in Nikey airs im 6ft  you know the "special" needs looking trainers :lol:

Didn't see your height either missy:whistling:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Jem said:


> I'd still class you as a short ass anyway :rolleye:


+1 :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> +1 :thumb: :whistling:


My height is very average i thank you very much :beer:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pecman said:


> Yeah but in Nikey airs im 6ft  you know the "special" needs looking trainers :lol:
> 
> Didn't see your height either missy:whistling:


that's cheating 

I, Mr Pec - am 5 11 so bigger than you :tongue:


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Jem said:


> that's cheating
> 
> I, Mr Pec - am 5 11 so bigger than you :tongue:


Tall women scare me :lol:

is that in ya heels :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pecman said:


> Tall women scare me :lol:
> 
> is that in ya heels :whistling:


course not - that's bare foot


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Hmmmm...I like tall women!!! :wub:


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Jem said:


> course not - that's bare foot


then if i was around you i would have to wear my "special" shoes and have my hair up :laugh:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

5 11" 13 stone 6 (carrying bit to much bf I think?!)


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

6ft for me.

I found it harder to bulk up as I was a lanky streak of **** as a teen when all my mates were filling out but when you get there you look better for it with a larger frame imho. Shorter blokes will always seem stockier but do not carry it as well imho.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

I B 5'8"


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

5ft5 and like it here


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

I am 6ft 3.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

6'4" 17 stone


----------



## Weedon (Jun 29, 2010)

6 ft 6, 19 years old.

And i do think im lanky yes :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> 6'4" 17 stone


Wow!!!!!!! you big Fvcker :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

6ft 1 and 103kg..........feel little..


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

Exactly 6 foot, quite happy with that


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

5.9-5.10

Would like 6 foot but im 20 and it seems my growing days may be over


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

5ft8 is the most common picked height which is my height and also proves most people who build their body are short ****s!!!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> 5ft8 is the most common picked height which is my height and also proves most people who build their body are short ****s!!!


My height too :beer:

Perfect IMO, compact but still able to reach the porn mags on the tops shelf.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

6ft 1 - 6ft2 in bare feet. Like being tall, means I can see over the shorties, very useful for getting bar persons attention when required...


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

6ft

Seems ok but I'm the shortest of my 4 bothers '[email protected]' lol


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

johnboy05 said:


> Rather be short and stocky than a lanky streak of p**s!!!!


power to the liliputians!!!

And im only 5'6 so im down with the little people!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

im also 5'6....

lifes cruel...........


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

6`3 or 6`4 with my hair spiked!


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

5' 5" indoors. 5' 9" outdoors.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

6ft2


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I wish I was taller. I saw an ex GF a couple of days ago, and even she is taller than me now. When she hugged me I felt tiny


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

6'6"-6'7", might still have some growing left in me as well


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Im just over 6ft  not short but not overally tall


----------



## Royboss (Aug 6, 2011)

6 FOOT 3


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

6' sharp


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

5'6


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

5'8, but my dad's 5'6 and my mum's 5'2, so I never had a chance!


----------



## heacy hitter (Aug 23, 2011)

5' 7


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

6' bang on.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

5 foot 11

just the right height, though i wouldnt mind being around 6.2


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

6ft


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

6'4

would like to be a good 4 inches shorter for training purposes really


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

VeNuM said:


> 5 foot 11
> 
> just the right height, though i wouldnt mind being around 6.2


I'm 6'4 being tall ain't all that mate, depends how you perceive it i suppose.

But at this height you ain't squatting very well


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

5ft 9


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

6ft 1


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

6`2 =] perfect height


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

someone must of grown a bit from when this thread started


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

5ft 10" and i fell short on here when loads over 6ft.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

five foot four nearly 16 stone


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> five foot four nearly 16 stone


either you are jacked up to the max and are one swole motherfcker or you've had one too many hot dogs


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Just under 5.7


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

5,9


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

6`4.

Would never have guessed that some people on here are short from their pics!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

6ft 2


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

6ft


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

5'7 >89kg


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

If this is like my e-penis length then I am 7ft 5 with 12inches when its folded in half in my pants.

In reality though 6'1 and its only 9 inches


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

6'1, although a touch taller with my high heels on


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

6ft with trainers on


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

5'4"


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

5ft 7 and 3/4's...very important the 3/4 bit


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

6'1


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> 6'1


Dux lies - he's 5' 5   x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Dux lies - he's 5' 5   x x


I wouldn't leave the house if I was


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Still just under 2 meters at 6'4"...


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dux said:


> I wouldn't leave the house if I was


Dont you mean The Shire! :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PatWelsh said:


> Dont you mean The Shire! :lol:


reps  x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

PatWelsh said:


> Dont you mean The Shire! :lol:


Queenie, have you seen what you've started now?


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> reps  x x


 :whistling: LOL!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dux said:


> Queenie, have you seen what you've started now?


Dux Frodo :thumb:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

That's it, I'm leaving the board in disgust.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dux said:


> That's it, I'm leaving the board in disgust.


LOL im in fcuking stitches here!! :lol:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

She's only ripping the p1ss out of me because she's taller than me and she's got a bigger dead lift.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dux said:


> She's only ripping the p1ss out of me because she's taller than me and she's got a bigger dead lift.


And a deeper voice? :whistling:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PatWelsh said:


> And a deeper voice? :whistling:


ooooiiiii! lol... x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

PatWelsh said:


> And a deeper voice? :whistling:


No chance, I'm a gruff northerner.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> She's only ripping the p1ss out of me because she's taller than me and she's got a bigger dead lift.


i'm a half pint, what u on about lol?  x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> i'm a half pint, what u on about lol?  x x


So am I according to you!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> So am I according to you!


yes but i am smaller than that! lol x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't worry I'll wear some heels so I look taller


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

TaintedSoul said:


> 6"2 and 101kg's and love being taller. Takes more meat to look good but it's worth it.
> 
> And Gunter Schlierkamp is 6'1".
> 
> ...


I'm 6.4 and 19 stone( with a long way to go!), wouldn't want it any other way!

The main point of why i started the gym was to be strong/impossing and a beast, anything under 5ft 11 just doesn't do it for me, because of my size.

We have a few 5ft 6ish guys in our gym (nice guys)who are built and about 8% but it honestly does nothing for me.

I've just been on holiday and people don't even flintch at a short well built guy but there was a 6.5foot black guy about 17 stone at cut up like stone, people were falling over their feet looking at him!

Depends what you want to achieve in this game, but if i was under 6 foot i probably wouldn't have bothered and maybe found another sporting hobby.

Just how i feel, sorry shorties!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

DaPs said:


> Wish i was 6 foot but i am 5'8


Same!


----------



## JTgymstuff (Dec 30, 2011)

was measured at 6ft4 when i was 17 at my medical for my job and have never grown since


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

5 ft 10.5


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

6ft tall


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

5'11


----------



## ld14 (Jun 16, 2011)

5'3 lol

I am an 'ard fcuker though!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Jock said:


> 5'9"


x2


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

5ft 8 or 9.


----------



## Hercules Faz (Jan 16, 2012)

6'1


----------



## Jimi182 (Jul 1, 2011)

5 ft 11


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Was 6'5" prob near 6'4" now!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

rottweiler said:


> Shorter people are usually stronger as the weight the are lifting has less distance to go, thats why you see so many short**** olympic weightlifters.


Brian Shaw Worlds Strongest Man - 6'8

Zarundas Savikas - accepted generally as the strongest man to have lived recently, muliple WSM and Arnold Classwic Winner - 6'4

Mariusz Pudzianowsk- - 5 times Worlds Strongest man - 6'1

Benedickt Maggnuson - All time Deadlift record holder - 6'4

Mikhail Koklyaev - 6 time russian Weightlifting champion - 6'4

Hossein Rezazadeh - Current WL world Champ - 6'1

Leonid Tarenenko - 266 clean and Jerk all timerecord - 6'3

Would appear that the big boys are bigger for a reason!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

6ft 5, maybe a little more in boots lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

5.5 tall and 200lbs with abbs showing and 18" arms :thumb:


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Brian Shaw Worlds Strongest Man - 6'8
> 
> Zarundas Savikas - accepted generally as the strongest man to have lived recently, muliple WSM and Arnold Classwic Winner - 6'4
> 
> ...


Don't know why I'm liking this, I'm 6'6 maybe scraping 6'7 and weak as a kitten :sad:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Patch said:


> forgive me if im wrong, but ...
> 
> there seems to be a whole lot of short ar5es!


its a syndrome


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> its a syndrome


And I bet they're all angry.

Well, I would be


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

im over 6.5 and dont buy the whole short guys are stronger because of the height,ive deadlifted 240 kg and i aint to bad at squatting either,only time i feel it holds me back is on shoulder pressing but then again i might just be naturally bad at that


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

5" 8-9 voted for the wrong one


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

BB2 said:


> I'm 6.4 and 19 stone( with a long way to go!), wouldn't want it any other way!
> 
> The main point of why i started the gym was to be strong/impossing and a beast, anything under 5ft 11 just doesn't do it for me, because of my size.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't go to the gym if you was under 6ft?lol

Well good thing these guys didn't listen

Ronnie coleman

Phil Heath

Jay cutler

And about every other competive b/b...

Best heigth is 5.10-.6.2 not just as in being tall but as in body shape and proportion You see this all the time if you follow alot of bodybuilders

When someoones 6.5 bodybuilder they never "look rigth" don't get me wrong theres guy that pull it off but there far and few between i'm not saying you can't have a good body at 6,5 but generally the best of the best (Mr O's) hang around just under 6ft

EDIT h and shock horror! following that statment i'm 5,11  lol


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm 6ft 2!!


----------



## Elbabbo (May 17, 2010)

5'9" same as the average height of Premiership footballer so I'm in good company.

Oh and tall people die younger


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

About 2" under 6ft ;0)


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

5'11


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

6ft1, for ages i thought i was 6'2 but got measured for a wetsuit when i started my scuba diving, lost an inch haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

can you make yourself smaller?

i'm 6"2 and would like to be 6"1

thanks


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

yer bobsleighing officially makes you shrink very slowly over time, Saw it on topgear must be true


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

5'11


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Inapsine said:


> yer bobsleighing officially makes you shrink very slowly over time, Saw it on topgear must be true


when would i start to see results?


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

5 ft 6 n weigh bout 15 stone 8


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

5 ft 10


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

6 ft


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

5ft 7inc 3/4's


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

6'


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

5'11 and 16.4 stone.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

6ft and 15 stone


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Prophecy said:


> 6'


Didnt know you could stack **** that high


----------



## Ben Jenkins (Feb 28, 2012)

Patch said:


> forgive me if im wrong, but ...
> 
> there seems to be a whole lot of short ar5es!


Speak for yourself ha ha, I'm 6ft of pure testosterone fuelled man love lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ive shrunk! am only 6`1 now


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

5.6 and 14 stone .tall women scare me !!!!!!


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

5'9


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

6 ft 7 inches


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

5'8" was 5'10" but just had my hair cut :confused1:


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

6' 2"

Quite tall, but small dick.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Very important update (well it is to me) i put i was 5ft 8in because i always thought i was, well just measured myself, and i'm just under 5ft 9in, if i was not bald i would be 5ft 9in yipeeee


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Height taken yesterday at Hospital for first time in a year.

Ive grown 6ft 1" > 6ft


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

murphy2010 said:


> 6ft and 15 stone


X2


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Shrunk am 5'9 now :cursing: at 15st 9lbs.


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

5ft 1.


----------



## Shaun84 (Mar 7, 2012)

Im 6ft 2 and 15st 3lb


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

5'4


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Shorty


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

5'11


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Almost 6''5.... Not a total beanpole but close :laugh:


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

5"11


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

5' 5"

5' 6"


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

6'0-1


----------



## Dan100% (Feb 19, 2013)

5'10


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Between 5'9 and 5'10.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

5'10 but wish i was about 5'6 ish.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

6"2


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> 5'10 but wish i was about 5'6 ish.


have you suffered a recent blow to the head mate?

5'7 (recently found out i'm not 5'8, damnit)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

DigIt said:


> have you suffered a recent blow to the head mate?
> 
> 5'7 (recently found out i'm not 5'8, damnit)


Nope. That height is much more suited to bodybuilding imo. someone at 5'6 will look huge compared to someone at 5'10 with the same weight and level of conditioning.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nope. That height is much more suited to bodybuilding imo. someone at 5'6 will look huge compared to someone at 5'10 with the same weight and level of conditioning.


i agree but huge doesn't necessarily mean aesthetically pleasing which is what you'll be going for re. bodybuilding (plus you'll max out a lot quicker the shorter you are making it harder to make gains)

5'10 is the magic number IMO perfect balance


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

5ft 8 but at the weekend I'm 6inch taller


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

5 11"


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

DigIt said:


> i agree but huge doesn't necessarily mean aesthetically pleasing which is what you'll be going for re. bodybuilding (plus you'll max out a lot quicker the shorter you are making it harder to make gains)
> 
> 5'10 is the magic number IMO perfect balance


Not so surte myself. Look at all the people like Flex, James Lewellyn, SJT they are all really short arnt they?


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Been to a few gyms and in my experience there are just as many 6'2 guys as there are 5'8. I think lifting attracts tall people who are worried about looking like 'a lanky streak of p1ss' whilst also attracting shorter people who are worried about looking like weak/small children!

In real life a lot of blokes I see are around 5'10, but in the gym you get a lot more variance IME.

I've also noticed tall and short people get very defensive. This thread alone has some 6'2+ guys getting defensive, saying short people lift for little man syndrome etc. Chill out you lanky streaks of p1ss :tongue:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

6'0 / 6'1ish


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

5'7 210 lbs cant do wot about it so doesnt bother me been just below average annoys when you go out though and every lass is taller than you because they all have 6inch plus heels on


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

DigIt said:


> i agree but huge doesn't necessarily mean aesthetically pleasing which is what you'll be going for re. bodybuilding (plus you'll max out a lot quicker the shorter you are making it harder to make gains)
> 
> 5'10 is the magic number IMO perfect balance


There is no magic number lol, it's all genetics and proportions which are irrelevant to height. I've seen tall guys who look stupidly stocky, and short guys with brilliant proportions. This guy is 5'8, telling me he's a short **** and looks ridiculous?










And this guy is 5'7 (18 years old):










Both look far less 'blocky' than much taller guys I've seen. It's all genetics.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

5'9 and a half..... The half is important for us shorties


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Put 5, 8" cos I'm old but my army records had me at 5,9"


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

fullyloaded said:


> 5ft 8 but at the weekend I'm 6inch taller


Care to elaborate


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

geeby112 said:


> Care to elaborate


Don't be getting any ideas big boy


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

just over 5'7 but mamma didn't raise no fool


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

The L Man said:


> 6'0 / 6'1ish


what did u select on the pole then ya dick


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

6'2 here, imo a built tall man is far more impressive to look at than a built short man


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> what did u select on the pole then ya dick


6'0 you cvnt.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

6'


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

6ft 1 and 100 kgs.

Prefer being tall as I have "skinny" genes, even at 12%+ BF I pretty much have visible abs year round.


----------



## Adzzz (Jan 18, 2012)

5'8


----------



## GORE89 (Aug 7, 2012)

5ft 8 and 185lb


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

6' 4"


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Shortass 5' 9"


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> no ****?


lol good ane mate, im boaby daft


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

5'10


----------



## daviest (Dec 27, 2011)

5ft9..stopped growing when i was 15..always wanted to be 6ft plus..think my legs are too short for my body tho with 29 inch in trousers! lol..ive actualy went to the extent of looking into limb lengthening..so to be 6ft id have to ad on 3 inches so would probs make me look more in porportion with 32 length leg in jeans!..its quite pricey tho! lol..what length in jeans are you guys at the 5ft 9 mark and 6 footers???


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

daviest said:


> 5ft9..stopped growing when i was 15..always wanted to be 6ft plus..think my legs are too short for my body tho with 29 inch in trousers! lol..ive actualy went to the extent of looking into limb lengthening..so to be 6ft id have to ad on 3 inches so would probs make me look more in porportion with 32 length leg in jeans!..its quite pricey tho! lol..what length in jeans are you guys at the 5ft 9 mark and 6 footers???


Limb lengthening is that even possible :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

6'3". Happy with that. Gotten me out of all sorts of bother!


----------



## daviest (Dec 27, 2011)

@Mark2021..yes mate..the surgery has been used for decades mostly to treat abnormalites but also cosmeticaly..is a procedure where they break your bones either in ur thigh or lower leges and use a device to streatch it on mm per day untill you get the desired effect..can cost anywhere between 18k to over 100k tho depending where you get it done!..can achieve easily over 6 inches tho lol


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

5' 8'' short and tasty


----------



## Girdles (Oct 22, 2012)

6,2


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

5'9" :cool2:


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Even if this thread is 5 years old, the graph the statistics show on the poll is pretty damn awesome!


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

6'6" and 19stone currently aiming to drop another stone of bf before going on a bulking cycle.


----------



## irish87 (May 22, 2012)

6'5"


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

6'2" shorter looks bigger,


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I was 5 11" then after having major back surgery I have gradually gone down to 5 10" over the last few years.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

5'10

But which kn0bhead keeps bumping up these old posts from months and years gone by?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> 5'10
> 
> But which kn0bhead keeps bumping up these old posts from months and years gone by?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> 5'10
> 
> But which kn0bhead keeps bumping up these old posts from months and years gone by?


But u replied...so are u a knobhead replyer...lol


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> But u replied...so are u a knobhead replyer...lol


Everyone knows I'm not only a kn0bhead but a cvnt, lol.

You know what I mean though, the first bump after however long.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

daviest said:


> @Mark2021..yes mate..the surgery has been used for decades mostly to treat abnormalites but also cosmeticaly..is a procedure where they break your bones either in ur thigh or lower leges and use a device to streatch it on mm per day untill you get the desired effect..can cost anywhere between 18k to over 100k tho depending where you get it done!..can achieve easily over 6 inches tho lol


Sounds like fun


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Everyone knows I'm not only a kn0bhead but a cvnt, lol.
> 
> You know what I mean though, the first bump after however long.


Yh I hear ya..however we all need a rejuvenating ' bump' after a while don't we. ... Ok maybe just me lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

5'2" and a *** paper. All the best things come in small packages


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

6'3 feel sorry for anyone taller as I bang my head a lot at this height.

Plus my wife's only 5'2 look a right sight walking down the road !


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

jay101 said:


> 6'3 feel sorry for anyone taller as I bang my head a lot at this height.
> 
> Plus my wife's only 5'2 look a right sight walking down the road !


Haha my boyfriend is 6'4" and 8 years older than me. I have been mistaken for his daughter a few times :lol:


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Haha my boyfriend is 6'4" and 8 years older than me. I have been mistaken for his daughter a few times :
> 
> Yeah just cause she's small we've had it a few times , made her day


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Haha my boyfriend is 6'4" and 8 years older than me. I have been mistaken for his daughter a few times :lol:


I get that a lot with my husband but it's nothing to do with height (i'm 5' 11" he's 6' 1") he is actually old enough to be my dad


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

k8tjane said:


> I get that a lot with my husband but it's nothing to do with height (i'm 5' 11" he's 6' 1") he is actually old enough to be my dad


Haha love it! What are your ages? Don't answer if you don't want to, I'm a nosy cow


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Haha love it! What are your ages? Don't answer if you don't want to, I'm a nosy cow


I'm 40 and he's 57.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

k8tjane said:


> I'm 40 and he's 57.


I guess you'll be trading him in soon then :lol:

I've told my bf I'll keep him until he turns 50, then I'm going for a younger model


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

6' 3"

Have been since my teens, hated being tall at school, there's no hiding at the back of class when your two foot taller than everyone else. :whistling:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I guess you'll be trading him in soon then :lol:
> 
> I've told my bf I'll keep him until he turns 50, then I'm going for a younger model


I think he met me when he was having his mid-life crisis. He keeps telling me that I'm having mine so I suppose I am about ready to trade him in.................i'm off to find me a toy boy


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

daviest said:


> @Mark2021..yes mate..the surgery has been used for decades mostly to treat abnormalites but also cosmeticaly..is a procedure where they break your bones either in ur thigh or lower leges and use a device to streatch it on mm per day untill you get the desired effect..can cost anywhere between 18k to over 100k tho depending where you get it done!..can achieve easily over 6 inches tho lol


Fukc sake that's crazy lol. Be in there for a whole at a mm a day lol


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

5'10 but my enormous physic and dashing good looks make me look 7'10

*my ballix.......lol*


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

about 5 ft 5 although closer to 6ft in killer high heels


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Patch said:


> forgive me if im wrong, but ...
> 
> there seems to be a whole lot of short ar5es!


I woulda said, there's not that many longbacks.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> All the best things come in small packages


Now we all know that's a lie :whistling:

5'11... I think


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I guess you'll be trading him in soon then :lol:
> 
> I've told my bf I'll keep him until he turns 50, then I'm going for a younger model


Let me know when your ready


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

5ft9"

Always felt short until I started going gym :lol:


----------



## Radioactive Man (Mar 7, 2013)

I thought I would be the tallest at my Gym... and I am. 6'6" but the majority of the guys there are around 5'10. So I'm starting to wonder what they put in the water here


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> I wish I was taller. I saw an ex GF a couple of days ago, and even she is taller than me now. When she hugged me I felt tiny


Hahaha. ( chuckle) awe greenspin :sad: get some wedges.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I didn't even post that!!!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Hahaha. ( chuckle) awe greenspin :sad: get some wedges.





Skye666 said:


> I didn't even post that!!!!


Lol, what that I should get some wedges :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Everyone knows I'm not only a kn0bhead but a cvnt, lol.
> 
> You know what I mean though, the first bump after however long.


Lol I didn't post that tho....dunno what happened there...but for the record...YOUR a knobhead ...not really


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> Lol, what that I should get some wedges :lol:


No I defo posted that ... Anyway u said ex is bigger now...does this mean she was an ex when u were 6?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> No I defo posted that ... Anyway u said ex is bigger now...does this mean she was an ex when u were 6?


No when I was 18


----------



## definity (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm 5.1 No Lie. and I have finished growing, I'm 26

What will make you think WTF even more is i weigh 240lbs.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

So how tall are you @Skye666


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> So how tall are you @Skye666


I'm 5'3 so all u men are big to me lol...


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

5'11" irritates me I never hit 6'


----------



## ShakeAndBake (Jul 11, 2013)

5 10 average height


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

6'1


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Im 6'3", girls love it, but my arms are long and droopy as fook!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

5'8" and still skinny


----------



## Vince J (Jul 4, 2013)

5'8.

Would have liked to have been 5'10 but hey.... such is life.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

5'9 would loved to be have been over 6 foot but it wasnt to be.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

im 6 foot on the dot


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

lol at people under 6 foot in this day and age, I bet there's still some rides at Alton towers you can't get on!


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

6'3.

There isn't 1 bloke in my entire family that is under 6 foot lol.


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

5"6 would love to be taller, but won't happen so workin on being wider.

At bodypower I was surprised by the heights of some bodybuilders, shorter than I had thought


----------



## Diddums (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm 6'1". Wouldn't want to be any shorter.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Mikey81 said:


> I'm 6ft wish I was shorter make bodybuilding easier


Agree , shorter has to be easier.

But wouldn't change height, to a short ass :laugh:


----------



## J-Max (Apr 11, 2012)

6ft 7 here

Shorter has got to be easier (well thats my excuse for **** gainz:rolleyes: )

Loads of machines dont have enough travel in them

Managed to pin myself on the leg press last night even with the safety pins on the highest settings

and 17" arms still look like peashooters

although being able to reach both handles to do cable crossovers is handy


----------

